# elecrtical malfunction.



## nightstalker921 (Mar 14, 2009)

i just bought a nissan nx 1600 and for some reason periodicly the dash,blinkers,hazards,brake lights, and dome light go out.the head lights still work though along with the rest of the car. i dont get it. i was thinking it could have something to do not to far from the alternator. please help?
need my car desperately.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

mod please move to the correct section.


----------

